# Differences between BES870 and BES875



## edge

Hi, I bought the machine last week from AO ebay and it was advertised as BES875, the outer carton box also says BES875UK. However, I've tried registering the machine with Sage and the bottom sticker says BES870? What are the differences between the two machines? Have I been sent previous model?


----------



## ajohn

Best phone and ask them. Could well be a different water filter.

John

-


----------



## RufusA

You may now already know the answer, but I asked Sage last year and received the following response:

"The difference between the old BES870UK and new BES875UK model is the temperature control jug, which has an integrated thermometer indicator strip."

So the coffee machine in identical, it's just what's included in the box that differs slightly!


----------



## ad47uk

RufusA said:


> You may now already know the answer, but I asked Sage last year and received the following response:
> 
> "The difference between the old BES870UK and new BES875UK model is the temperature control jug, which has an integrated thermometer indicator strip."
> 
> So the coffee machine in identical, it's just what's included in the box that differs slightly!


I thought that jug would be a good idea, but difficult to see the strip while steaming and I am not sure how reliable it is anyway./


----------

